# A few of my instruments



## Phil Morris (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a few of my instruments:

[attachment=610] [attachment=611]

[attachment=612] [attachment=613]

[attachment=614]

Phil


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2011)

nice work! always wanted to learn to play the banjo, dig blue grass.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful inlay work there Phil!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. These are absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2011)

It's all pretty, but that rose is alive. Fantastic. 


.


----------



## Phil Morris (Dec 12, 2011)

Kevin said:


> It's all pretty, but that rose is alive. Fantastic.
> 
> 
> .



You probably recognize the wood and its source.

Phil


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are amazing!

Do you do Mandolins?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice work!!!!!


----------



## CodyS (Dec 12, 2011)

Spectacular work! Can we get a vid of you playing it? :i_dunno:


----------



## Phil Morris (Dec 13, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Those are amazing!
> 
> Do you do Mandolins?



Thanks for the kind words. I haven't built a traditional mandolin but I am helping a young man build an electric mandola in my shop right now. Most of my time is taken up with the banjo ukuleles but I have a classical guitar, an archtop tenor guitar, and a tenor banjo also in process currently.

Phil


----------



## Phil Morris (Dec 13, 2011)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Spectacular work! Can we get a vid of you playing it? :i_dunno:



That would be poor marketing on my part. There are several videos of good players on my website.

Phil


----------



## endgrained (Dec 17, 2011)

So glad that I found this part of the forum. Didn't think I'd find ukulele's represented. Beautiful! Such irony, just spoke to David last night and mentioned this site.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome work. Really like the rose on the banjo.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 26, 2012)

Outstanding work Phil!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johio (Feb 27, 2012)

Very very nice instruments. Those roses are superb!


----------



## Vern Tator (May 3, 2012)

Amazing, with instruments like yours, banjo players may become respected musicians. I 'm sure yours will never have perfect pitch. LOL for those who haven't spent enough time around musicians, Perfect pitch with a Banjo is" hitting the dumpster dead center from 25 feet. Sorry I couldn't resist. Beautiful instruments!!!!!


----------



## Twig Man (May 3, 2012)

Incredible work


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2012)

That is exceptional work!! Such imagination!


----------

